# mid-winter suggestions



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

I went ice fishing for the first time last weekend and absolutly loved it. between the 6 of us, we only caught 4 northerns, but just being out there was worth it.

Does anyone out there have any suggestions on where to go and what to use for some mid-winter ND fishing? Especially for some walleye or perch.

thanks


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Where in ND do you want to fish?


----------



## That Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

I live in Minot, so anywhere within an hour or so of the town.

thanks!


----------

